
Zalando "fastest European company ever to reach €1 billion in sales" - antr
http://venturevillage.eu/zalando-hits-e1bn-breaks-even
======
tariqr
Its a rocket company. Probably spent 2 billion acquiring those customers.

~~~
tariqr
ah, there you go: "while the company’s EBIT margin (a measure of
profitability) improved from -12 per cent of sales in 2011 to -8 per cent in
2012, operating losses as a lump sum still increased from €60m in 2011 to €90m
last year"

